# 400ex will not start.



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a 400ex that I recently built. Sent the motor out, hand a top and bottom end rebuild. Bought a new frame and poweder coated it black. Got the motor back and put it all together and it will not start. When pushing the push button it tries to crank over but just pops. New battery, new neutral switch, new celinoide, checked the wiring harness and see nothing wrong with it. Now the bike did work before I got the motor redone. I just blew second gear and wants to get the whole motor redone. Anyone have ideas why it won't start ? I told the guy it's the timing but he said he checked it a couple times and the timing is just there. Any thoughts would be much appreciated. It's been 7 months since I rode the thing, kinda getting pissed now.


----------



## bigcountry 2013 (Dec 11, 2013)

you tried jumping it over at celonoid?


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes I did and the same thing keeps happening. It sounds like it wants to start up but it just doesn't.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Plugs, wires, coil? 

Or bad fuel pump/clogged line? If it's sat that long fuel line could be gummed?

Gotta be fuel or spark if I had to guess.


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Brand new spark plug. Cleaned the gas tank. Cleans the petcock and gas filter. Cleaned the gas hose. New carb rebuild. New spark plug line. I'm lost on this one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang. me too.

Stator maybe?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

You said it just "pops" what kind of pop? Like a backfire in the exhaust pop? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

I was thinking stator too and yeah like a back fire pop. Like it wants to kick over but just won't. It sounded to me like timing was off.


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

New stator and still nothing.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

You sure the timing is right?


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

I sent my timing tool back to snap on. I had problems with it before so I'm going to wait until I get the new one back and try to time it again. I really think the people that did my motor messed up on the timing but they just don't want to admit it. I don't know what else it could be. Everything on the bike is new.


----------

